# 1988 and 1999 Suburbans



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I'm replacing the old grey ghost. It'd been a good truck but with the number of trips to Hatteras and 277,000 miles it's just time to move on.

I plan to rig it out over the winter and will pst pics of the progress. 

Ideas welcome!!

Tommy


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

If I can get this to work.... hopefully a pic will post

lol


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

mount a flag (Carolina Casting Pro) on your truck like shooter!!!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

A few more..


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Very NICE!! I need to get my a beach truck... That way I can keep my (everyday)truck smelling nice.. LOL


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Oh Master Tommy....*

You should try and convince the wife that youll be needing a new and improved custom rack that matches the Ride......

Continue with the reef project with the '88 and mount the rack to some nice driftwood and place it in you trophy room.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Ryan,

I'm hoping I can find someone in or near Hatteras or CB/FF to give the old girl a good home. 

Running gear is great;

60K on reman engine
< than 10K on proffesional tranny rebuild
< than 5K on a 600.00 set of 32x11.50 tires
Rear end replaced about 5-6 years ago
AC blows cold
Kick A$$ stereo...lol ....seriously. 

I'm looking forward to the winter project. Got some rack (inside and out) ideas. 

I will say this though, the '99 has some tough shoes to fill.

:fishing:

Tommy


----------



## myk (Feb 7, 2007)

Tommy
So I guess that wasn't you I just driving down the road on Hatteras Island earlier this afternoon. Looked just like your old Suburban except for the stickers.


Mike


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Mike,

No that wasn't me. But if you see one tomorrow afternoon then it just might be....

:fishing:

I should be on the island by around 3-4. Give me a call if you want to hook up Mike.

Tommy


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

Hey Tommy, with work, casting practice and fishing how do you keep your yard looking so good.

CB


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Good???

Man with the drought wev'e had it looks like crap. The back is almost half dead. That's OK though, less mowing, more casting and fishing.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Flag*

I'll second the Carolina Cast Pro Flag ... Be so cool .... 

..... shhh Red Trucks are a Fish Attractant :fishing:

when you said the old grey one was for sale I thought man it would be nice if it found a home closer to the Point .... 

He'll even throw in an autographed rod ... 

Hope you keep us posted on the upgrades


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

I know who is going to be building the new rack, little bro and I have already been kicking around some ideas, but if anyone has some notions, PM me and we will see if I can work it in the building.
We might as well turn this into a P & S project. Tommy has already asked me if it can be ready by Christmas and just like any good welder, I laughed at him.
charlie


----------

